# che non voglia passare inosservata



## Gesti

J'ai traduit ca avec beaucoup de soin, j'éspère que il est correct:

_Il gioiello che ha acquistato è stato realizzato per essere indossato da una donna creativa ed elegante  che non voglia passare inosservata e che faccia del lusso una tradizione. _

Le bijou que vous venez d'acheter a été crée pour une femme créative et élégante, qui ne veut jamais passer inaperçue e qui fait du luxe une tradition

Merci!


----------



## chlapec

Ciao,
Ecco le mie proposte (soggettive, certo):

Le bijou que vous venez d'acheter a été *conçu* (così si evita _créé-créative_) pour *la* (più personale) femme créative et élégante, qui ne veut jamais passer inaperçue et *pour qui le luxe est un style de vie* (mi sembra più naturale).


----------



## Corsicum

C’est très bien, parfait, je ne vois pas d’erreur ?

A tout hasard, une proposition d’interprétation :
_Le bijou que vous venez d'acheter a été créé pour une femme d’élégance et de création, qui n’aime pas l’insignifiance et qui fait du luxe une tradition._
__ 
__ 
_Edit : _*conçu :* je n'avais pas lu...oui, c'est mieux


----------



## Gesti

Merci beaucoup mes amis!


----------



## matoupaschat

chlapec said:


> Ciao,
> Ecco le mie proposte (soggettive, certo):
> 
> Le bijou que vous venez d'acheter a été *conçu* (così si evita _créé-créative_) pour *la* (più personale) femme créative et élégante, qui ne veut jamais passer inaperçue et *pour qui le luxe est un style de vie* (mi sembra più naturale).


Perfetto, Chlapec, ma se mi permetti, io cambierei leggermente l'ordine delle parole, introducendo una sfumatura che forse non c'è all'origine: Le bijou que vous venez d'acheter a été *conçu* pour *la* femme créative et élégante, qui veut ne jamais passer inaperçue et *pour qui le luxe est un style de vie.*


----------



## Ruminante

Waaaw, che rosa di scelte ragazzi! Viene voglia di comprare un gioiellino


----------

